# When is the forum update coming?!!



## JustSitNBePretty

Come on @dimopoulos! I'm purposefully not posting this in the "Suggestions" part of the forum. You said you were working on an upgrade almost three months ago. You also locked my thread for some unknown reason. We pay money and the browsing experience on this forum is the crappiest out of all of the other forums I'm a part of. Please provide a timeframe for when we can expect an upgrade as well as the features. As paying members, we expect you to meet those deadlines. One of the forums I'm a part of has video embedding features, and also has a "My Content" section where when you click on the thread you've posted in, it takes you to the last unread post.

I was very upset...and I even thought it was a conspiracy that the forum acted up horribly and was continuously down on the night of the non-indictment for the police officer who shot Mike Brown.

@beverly is there anything you can do about this? Please?


----------



## Oasis

i remember when we could embed videos and add tags to threads.  those thread tags were a mess. it didnt last long.

eta: we also need a major update for the app. the app is crap.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

Oasis said:


> i remember when we could embed videos and add tags to threads.  those thread tags were a mess. it didnt last long.
> 
> eta: we also need a major update for the app. the app is crap.


Maybe we don't need thread tags, but we definitely need a better forum. This is almost the same exact forum from 2003.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*Dont ask for something not ready for.. Last board change there was a big hissy fit and things were reverted... erplexed*


----------



## vani

I support this thread 100%!


----------



## ambergirl

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> Dont ask for something not ready for.. Last board change there was a big hissy fit and things were reverted... erplexed



Yep and folks lost their minds because their thanks went poof.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Dont ask for something not ready for.. Last board change there was a big hissy fit and things were reverted... erplexed*


There were hissy fits because users experienced problems with the upgrade. If every major site with a (free) forum can have an updated forum with modern features and few issues, we should be able to have it as well. I feel like your comment is accusing paying users for wanting a better forum experience instead of the supposedly "tech savvy" person who did a poor job upgrading it.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RocStar

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Come on @dimopoulos! I'm purposefully not posting this in the "Suggestions" part of the forum. You said you were working on an upgrade almost three months ago. You also locked my thread for some unknown reason. We pay money and the browsing experience on this forum is the crappiest out of all of the other forums I'm a part of. Please provide a timeframe for when we can expect an upgrade as well as the features. As paying members, we expect you to meet those deadlines. One of the forums I'm a part of has video embedding features, and also has a "My Content" section where when you click on the thread you've posted in, it takes you to the last unread post.
> 
> I was very upset...and I even thought it was a conspiracy that the forum acted up horribly and was continuously down on the night of the non-indictment for the police officer who shot Mike Brown.
> 
> @beverly is there anything you can do about this? Please?



You paid $6.50.  If you don't feel like you are getting your money's worth, do not renew.  And apparently this is not your first account here, so something keeps you coming back.

Sorry your thread got locked , but if you are so unpleased here, why stay?


----------



## AnjelLuvs

JustSitNBePretty said:


> There were hissy fits because users experienced problems with the upgrade. If every major site with a (free) forum can have an updated forum with modern features and few issues, we should be able to have it as well. I feel like your comment is accusing paying users for wanting a better forum experience instead of the supposedly "tech savvy" person who did a poor job upgrading it.


*
Girl bye! No people were complaining about the general look and feel, and how they wanted the old forum back.. I was here... I would welcome an upgrade, but not pressed... If you don't like things, move on... *


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

RocStar said:


> You paid $6.50.  If you don't feel like you are getting your money's worth, do not renew.  And apparently this is not your first account here, so something keeps you coming back.
> 
> Sorry your thread got locked , but if you are so unpleased here, why stay?


Clearly you're either dense or just trying to start something with me because you have a bone to pick. PLENTY of people are always complaining in the "Requests/Issues" part of the forum about the many problems they experience while being on the site or accessing the app. We have the right to make these issues known. We also have the right to ask when we can expect such upgrades since they have been PROMISED to us. I never said I didn't feel like I wasn't getting my money's worth, so why did you even go there? Clearly I enjoy LHCF and the women on here (except for you of course), but if me, and many other paying women find ourselves frustrated with accessing the site, someone should be working on it. For the most part, when the site is working, its acceptable. Why would I just up and leave?

Also, my thread got locked because nikos responded to it and I guess he thought that was all that needed to be said. Not because anyone did or said anything wrong or were trying to start trouble like you are currently doing.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> Girl bye! No people were complaining about the general look and feel, and how they wanted the old forum back.. I was here... I would welcome an upgrade, but not pressed... If you don't like things, move on... *


Ok, bye to you too girl.  Why don't you just move on out this thread?
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AnjelLuvs

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Ok, bye to you too girl.  Why don't you just move on out this thread?


*
NOOOPE!!!!   Izzz PAID MY $6.50 AND its Sunday!*


----------



## SuchaLady

I've said it before that my IT friend in college programmed websites over the weekend for fun that looked and behaved better than this 

Why can't OP complain if she wants. She's a paying customer. We are not giving donations. Though I don't think this thread will go well with the people you've tagged


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*I just dont get it, okay you paid $6.50, but what entitles you to make requests.. Just go create own forum already... An upgrade would be nice, but really... erplexed*


----------



## SuchaLady

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> I just dont get it, okay you paid $6.50, but what entitles you to make requests.. Just go create own forum already... An upgrade would be nice, but really... erplexed



There is an entire suggestions and requests section. How do you think the pet, wedding, nail, and MJ forum got here? People requested them.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> NOOOPE!!!!   Izzz PAID MY $6.50 AND its Sunday!*


I figured you were just trying to cause confusion. When you wrote that "Girl Bye!" and told me to leave, I was like...where'd the heck did that come from? I thought I was being courteous to you in my response. I know its Sunday, but I really don't wanna argue. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I just dont get it, okay you paid $6.50, but what entitles you to make requests.. Just go create own forum already... An upgrade would be nice, but really... erplexed*


What? How does this make any sense? I'm not a programmer. And I like the community here. You're trying so hard to attack me, you're missing the forest for the trees. I'm just asking for better accessibility and functionality. It doesn't have to be a complete site overhaul so don't get your panties in a bunch.

Are you nikos mistress????
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AnjelLuvs

SuchaLady said:


> I've said it before that my IT friend in college programmed websites over the weekend for fun that looked and behaved better than this
> 
> Why can't OP complain if she wants. She's a paying customer. We are not giving donations. Though I don't think this thread will go well with the people you've tagged


*
@**SuchaLady, Just because you are a paying customer doesnt entitle you to anything though as you are willingly shelling out that mulah... Lol, i just see how this is going to go, already...  Upgrade may take that much more longer, ahhhh LMAO*


----------



## AnjelLuvs

JustSitNBePretty said:


> What? How does this make any sense? I'm not a programmer. And I like the community here. You're trying so hard to attack me, you're missing the forest for the trees. I'm just asking for better accessibility and functionality. It doesn't have to be a complete site overhaul so don't get your panties in a bunch.
> 
> Are you nikos mistress????


*
Lol, what was previous alias? you are coming off mighty defensive, chillax... No one is attacking you... *


----------



## SuchaLady

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> SuchaLady, Just because you are a paying customer doesnt entitle you to anything though as you are willingly shelling out that mulah... Lol, i just see how this is going to go, already...  Upgrade may take that much more longer, ahhhh LMAO



Being a paying customer doesn't entitle you to anything? That goes against the entire concept of customer service.


----------



## vani

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *I just dont get it, okay you paid $6.50, but what entitles you to make requests.. Just go create own forum already... An upgrade would be nice, but really... erplexed*



That makes absolutely no sense.

The fact that we pay 6,50$ _IS_ what entitles us to make these requests.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> @**SuchaLady, Just because you are a paying customer doesnt entitle you to anything though as you are willingly shelling out that mulah... Lol, i just see how this is going to go, already...  Upgrade may take that much more longer, ahhhh LMAO*


Honestly, I don't think an upgrade is even planned...at least not yet. I posted in this section because I want people to be aware that as paying customers, we've been promised something that is probably not going to materialize unless we hold people accountable.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## RocStar

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Clearly you're either dense or just trying to start something with me because you have a bone to pick. PLENTY of people are always complaining in the "Requests/Issues" part of the forum about the many problems they experience while being on the site or accessing the app. We have the right to make these issues known. We also have the right to ask when we can expect such upgrades since they have been PROMISED to us. I never said I didn't feel like I wasn't getting my money's worth, so why did you even go there? Clearly I enjoy LHCF and the women on here (except for you of course), but if me, and many other paying women find ourselves frustrated with accessing the site, someone should be working on it. For the most part, when the site is working, its acceptable. Why would I just up and leave?
> 
> Also, my thread got locked because nikos responded to it and I guess he thought that was all that needed to be said. Not because anyone did or said anything wrong or were trying to start trouble like you are currently doing.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




You need help.



SuchaLady said:


> I've said it before that my IT friend in college programmed websites over the weekend for fun that looked and behaved better than this
> 
> *Why can't OP complain if she wants. She's a paying customer.* We are not giving donations. Though I don't think this thread will go well with the people you've tagged



She can complain, but she purposely made her thread in "off topics" in an effort to be messy.


----------



## SuchaLady

Y'all are being weird again. Let me go put on my pajamas and get ready for RHOA.


----------



## nlamr2013

Omg yes. It would be sooooo helpful if you could view a thread by pics only. Sometime threads that are supposed to be pics only have too much taking going on in them lol

Also the android app as far as I see can't play gifs but the apple app does because when I log on from my ipod I see gifs.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

RocStar said:


> She can complain, but she purposely made her thread in "off topics" in an effort to be messy.


Wrong. Some people see evil in everything. I think its mostly a reflection of them and their character.  

ETA: As I stated above, I posted in Off Topic because the other section gets very little traffic and I'm not sure how many people know they can go there to voice their complaints. Also, I did it as a way of holding people accountable to what they told us would happen (that I'm sure many people may not have heard about since they don't frequent that part of the forum). That's it!
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

SuchaLady said:


> *Y'all are being weird again.* Let me go put on my pajamas and get ready for RHOA.


This is so funny to me!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

vani said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> The fact that we pay 6,50$ _IS_ what entitles us to make these requests.


*It does make sense... **You are a consumer of a product, if the owner chooses to do something new it is on them... For example: you go to gap and buy a shirt, you not going to tell them how to make shirt... 

But tell yourself whateva... BTW the other forums were created out of sheer nuisance... People didn't want to see the same reoccurring threads over and over and over again... *
*
Again, I am ALL for an upgrade, embedding videos, etc. but dont ask for something not ready for... Again last time, ladies of board didn't take change lightly... *
*
BTW, I am not directing this towards OP, it could have been anyone... Nikos gotta come correct this time around... *


----------



## AnjelLuvs

JustSitNBePretty said:


> Honestly, I don't think an upgrade is even planned...at least not yet. I posted in this section because I want people to be aware that as paying customers, we've been promised something that is probably not going to materialize unless we hold people accountable.


*Lol, See I didnt even know about a planned upgrade, I thought you were being like, ummm this board is boring looking when is the upgrade... I know one thing, I am tired of these 404 errors... I be like really I know the board is not busy at 3am... *


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *It does make sense... **You are a consumer of a product, if the owner chooses to do something new it is on them... For example: you go to gap and buy a shirt, you not going to tell them how to make shirt...
> *


As a PhD student, I consider myself at least mildly intelligent, but I don't understand your analogy at all. 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ann0804

I'm not opposed to an update, but what suggestions do you all propose.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Lol, See I didnt even know about a planned upgrade, I thought you were being like, ummm this board is boring looking when is the upgrade... I know one thing, I am tired of these 404 errors... I be like really I know the board is not busy at 3am... *


I think that's where the disconnect is coming from. You and RocStar are thinking I'm just asking for something when in actuality it was already mentioned by nikos himself. Here is the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=745783

Here is Nikos response


> Ladies,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> We have been trying to figure out why the forum is acting up lately. I  have noticed 3 days in a row the servers have been literally hammered by  traffic and that is unusual to say the least. Our servers are in most  cases underutilized so that there is a lot more processing power if we  need it.
> 
> I am not sure what the real reason was but we have been getting traffic  10x the normal and I have concluded after looking at the logs that it  has been a deliberate attack (DDOS) to bring the site down.
> 
> The site is behind a load balancer which distributes the traffic evenly  according to the load of each server behind it. This is to ensure that  everyone has a nice and smooth experience. We also have a feature built  in, by which if one server goes down for whatever reason the maintenance  page shows up.
> 
> Now if that happens, unfortunately, your browser will cache the  maintenance page and instead of showing you the actual content if you  try to refresh the page, you get the maintenance one.
> 
> The easiest way to work around that (and this our of our control - it is  a browser specific issue) is to press the Ctrl and F5 keys at the same  time. This instructs your browser to get a fresh copy of the site which  will give you the content you need.
> 
> The 404 pages are most likely the same story. I haven't seen any of them  lately but it could very well be the time that the site was hammered  and you happened to click one of the links or visit the content, or a  cache issue.
> 
> *There is a maintenance plan in play at the moment (for the next month or  so). Servers will be upgraded and we will also change the forum  software to something more modern, with a lot more features for you to  enjoy.*
> 
> Security has always been our main focus here. We want to make sure that  we have the best forum software that offers the highest security and the  best features.
> 
> I will follow up with you shortly as these are not plans yet  materialized. Once I have the timeline ready I will make the necessary  announcements.



That month or so has passed and gone.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AnjelLuvs

JustSitNBePretty said:


> As a PhD student, I consider myself at least mildly intelligent, but I don't understand your analogy at all.


*Lol, I dont know if that shade or not but I feel a lil chill... 

Gap = Beverly/LHCF
Shirt = Subscription

You brought subscription , you cant tell owner how to run, but of course you can make suggestions... 

But yea that may seem harsh as you just asked when upgrade is happening, whateva... Lol...okay RH time.... *


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Lol, I dont know if that shade or not but I feel a lil chill...
> 
> Gap = Beverly/LHCF
> Shirt = Subscription
> 
> You brought subscription , you cant tell owner how to run, but of course you can make suggestions...
> 
> But yea that may seem harsh as you just asked when upgrade is happening, whateva... Lol...okay RH time.... *


I wasn't trying to throw shade. Someone buying a shirt is a one-time thing. They buy because they see it, like it and wear it. How are you comparing buying a product already manufactured to someone's ongoing experience and yearly fee with a company or forum? If someone pays continuously for something they can ask questions about it or make suggestions for improvement, particularly if there is a problem with what they are paying for. Buying a shirt is completely different. 

Enjoy RHOA. I'll watch it when it gets put up online at 12AM. No cable over. I'd rather spend my money on LHCF than cable anyway.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Wildchild453

In the past, there used to be skins. I remember using the plain black and white one at school so people weren't in my business.


----------



## fasika

Are people seriously arguing that paying customers of a service have no say in what kind of service they get?

Please go back to the Kim K. fake booty threads and leave this thread to grown-ups. 

OP, I support you. Lately I don't get the 404 messages, but the page takes a while to update after I post. I mean, my post shows up in the thread, but in the main page, the thread doesn't look 'read' and looks like there's a new post that I didn't see even if I'm the last poster. I agree about the app.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

fasika said:


> *Are people seriously arguing that paying customers of a service have no say in what kind of service they get?
> *
> Please go back to the Kim K. fake booty threads and leave this thread to grown-ups.
> 
> OP, I support you. Lately I don't get the 404 messages, but the page takes a while to update after I post. I mean, my post shows up in the thread, but in the main page, the thread doesn't look 'read' and looks like there's a new post that I didn't see even if I'm the last poster. I agree about the app.


*YESSSS!!!! Okay so tell me this since this is such a liberal board where you ask and it is received why the code words for talking about sex, etc. etc.. LMAO.. Anyways, I hope the aforementioned upgrade comes speedy... *


----------



## ambergirl

The more interesting part to me is that Nikos said people are trying to deliberately take the site down. Disgruntled former members? I tell you this place gets creepier all the time. If the choice is upgrade vs. security I would pick security too.


----------



## fasika

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *YESSSS!!!! Okay so tell me this since this is such a liberal board where you ask and it is received why the code words for talking about sex, etc. etc.. LMAO.. Anyways, I hope the aforementioned upgrade comes speedy... *



Oh dear.

You compared this to Gap products. No. We paid for a service, not a physical good. 

A more appropriate comparison would be cable/internet service from Verizon/Comcast/etc. It's a continuous contract. If you pay for their service, you do so with the expectations that they will give you uninterrupted connection to the internet. You have the right to ask Verizon/Comcast to give you solid connectivity for the entire duration of your contract. If there's a problem with the service, you have the right to contact them and ask them to fix it. Last I checked, they do so. They don't tell you to *** off since you don't set the rules. WTF. 

However, as part of the contract, they have the right to put in place terms of service. For instance, they may not allow you to illegally download movies through their network, or access certain sites, etc. They have the right to do so. 

This is not any different. We expect, as paying customers, that the problems with the service we pay for get fixed in an appropriate time delay. In return, there are terms of service, including forum rules.
This is not about liberalism (WTF), but about common business practices.


----------



## fasika

ambergirl said:


> The more interesting part to me is that Nikos said people are trying to deliberately take the site down. Disgruntled former members? I tell you this place gets creepier all the time. If the choice is upgrade vs. security I would pick security too.



There's no reason to suspect former members. It happens to lots and lots of sites, including famous ones, and that doesn't stop them from making updates. 

There's another forum I post on that was unavailable a few months ago because of a random DOS attack. The forum was offline for days. It's a free forum that gets updated regularly.


----------



## AnjelLuvs

*fasika, ok poor example, but not necessary for a dissertation... erplexed... BTW, you cant tell a cable provider to upgrade their site, they upgrade when they so please... 

Anyways, I initially just came in here like wait, you tried of same ole, and want a upgrade how dare you,  just for $6.50. I didnt know there was already an upgrade in place... *


----------



## fasika

Well I gave you the 'dissertation' since you seemed to take it personally that people don't want 404 messages and want to imbed videos in threads, as is the case in even free sites, and made a weird comparison. eta: no, you can't tell them to upgrade, but you can tell them to fix the problem. If an upgrade is what does it, they'll do it themselves without your prompting.

Anyway, back to the topic.


----------



## SlimPickinz

You guys are weird. Who argues over a much needed update?


----------



## AnjelLuvs

SlimPickinz said:


> You guys are weird. Who argues over a much needed update?


*When its Sunday? Shows got about 30mins to come on, got the food, and frankly you aint Nothing else to do!!! LMAO... *


----------



## AnjelLuvs

fasika said:


> Well I gave you the 'dissertation' since you seemed to take it personally that people don't *want 404 messages and want to imbed videos in threads*, as is the case in even free sites, and made a weird comparison. eta: no, you can't tell them to upgrade, but you can tell them to fix the problem. If an upgrade is what does it, they'll do it themselves without your prompting.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.


*Funny that you say this, cause I said the same in other posts.... 
Wonders if Nikos set with this site?... I mean he cant contract someone to do it for him... *


----------



## preciouslove0x

SlimPickinz said:


> You guys are weird. Who argues over a much needed update?




Exactly. Very strange to argue with someone who wants BETTER for everyone. Like wtf?

Thanks OP. I'm always for holding people accountable to their word.


----------



## Amarilles

Wildchild453 said:


> In the past, there used to be skins. I remember using the plain black and white one at school so people weren't in my business.


Cosign.

If possible, an option to hide all avatars and sig pics would go very nicely with the above.


----------



## brooklyngal73

Amarilles: you can do that now via the user CP panel. I can't see siggys unless I go the a person's profile to see it.



Amarilles said:


> Cosign.
> 
> If possible, *an option to hide all avatars and sig pics* would go very nicely with the above.


----------



## Amarilles

brooklyngal73 said:


> Amarilles: you can do that now via the user CP panel. I can't see siggys unless I go the a person's profile to see it.


Thanks brooklyngal73! *hugs*


----------



## Misseyl

SuchaLady said:


> I've said it before that my IT friend in college programmed websites over the weekend for fun that looked and behaved better than this
> 
> *Why can't OP complain if she wants. She's a paying customer. We are not giving donations.* Though I don't think this thread will go well with the people you've tagged


 
Yep, how true. Plus this is not a way to build good customer relations. I know I didn't like the tone of her response. 

Change is good and while I may not be able to understand it at first, gradually it will come to me.


----------



## Kurlee

ambergirl said:


> Yep and folks lost their minds because their thanks went poof.



i was so annoyed by all the whining.


----------



## Kurlee

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *
> Girl bye! No people were complaining about the general look and feel, and how they wanted the old forum back.. I was here... I would welcome an upgrade, but not pressed... If you don't like things, move on... *



i distinctly remember people complaining that it was too bright/white.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

So a upgrade is in the works? I like the info on this site but its getting ridiculous.

Sent from my fantabulous Note 4 using LHCF


----------



## lux10023

so like what the heck is going on with this forum, the search feature doesnt work now? pseudo janky?

i remember someone disgruntled saying that lhcf is gonna learn today but it seems like that day has truly come!!!!erplexed


----------



## felic1

Hello! Has something happened to the new posts access?


----------



## fatimablush

I cannot post on any browser from my laptop...explorer, Google chrome, Firefox, aol...nothing. I have to post on my IPad or phone. I get the maintenance screen. This has been going on for a month.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I'm about to be on my Kanye tip yelling they don't care about us if we don't get some kinda response soon lmao

Sent from my fantabulous Note 4 using LHCF


----------



## GoldenRule

fatimablush said:


> I cannot post on any browser from my laptop...explorer, Google chrome, Firefox, aol...nothing. I have to post on my IPad or phone. I get the maintenance screen. This has been going on for a month.



fatimablush, you need to clear your cache. In Firefox go into HISTORY --CLEAR RECENT HISTORY. Click on the little arrow next to details and select what you want to clear. I usually clear everything but you do not have to, I think just that cache will do it if not, cache and cookies. You'll be able to come right back in.


----------



## sj10460

felic1 it appears to have reverted to ispy


----------



## halocj

I wouldn't mind them bringing dislike button back.


----------



## felic1

I can access posts on my tablet and a little on the cell but the computer is out of bounds. Does the internet management company need an upgrade?


----------



## brooklyngal73

This site would implode!  



halocj said:


> I wouldn't mind them bringing *dislike button* back.


----------



## dimopoulos

Ladies,

There are a few things to consider here before jumping into conclusions or act on misinformation.

JustSitNBePretty I am aware that the month has come and gone, a lot more than you are trust me on this  
@ all others - yes as paying customers you require a service and that is what we are doing. All the updates and little features we add here and there are just add ons. The forum needs to work which it does and the information needs to be available which is. 

*However* the fact that the forum does not work to its maximum potential or the fact that the user experience is poor is something that really bothers me and steps are being taken to rectify this. You might not like the speed that these steps are executed but I would rather being "yelled" at online than take a decision and act on it which would bring the forum down.

For those that were around a few years back when we decided to upgrade (not change) the forum software to the 4.x version, you will remember that yes it was kinda nicer and more modern but the user experience was horrible. Just a FYI during that time we lost around 25% of our normal traffic - people just hated it plain and simple. 

During that time I spent close to a month working with vendors on a daily basis to revert all the changes. The process was costly both in time and money and so we are back on the familiar forum.

This is one of the reasons that I am hesitant in upgrading the forum software before everything else is in place. There are a lot of pieces that have to be completed before we do the upgrade. 

*Server upgrade*
Currently underway, we are upgrading one server at a time to ensure that the site does not go down. This means we have to bring one server down, fully upgrade the operating system, reinstall everything and put it back in the cluster. We have been doing maintenance, mostly at nights for the past couple of months.You might have not noticed it but that doesn't mean it that it didn't happen. 

*Search upgrade/maintenance*
Recently you saw that it was down, it is available again now

*Pictures/Albums*
The current galleries/pictures are incompatible with the new software. I need to either find someone to move them over, delete them all or write something on my own that will do this. Currently seeking the first - find someone to move them over.

*Thanks*
Again current storage of the Thanks is incompatible with the new software. I do have however someone that can do the job

*Mobile App*
There will no longer be an app for the new forum since the forum itself (new software) was designed with mobile in mind, therefore all you will need is the browser. Our vendor refuses to give us any updates as to when the app will be fixed and it has been over a year since the last update. My request have been unanswered or answered vaguely.

*Search*
Due to our volume we will need to create a new search server which will help us grow and allow you to search as before. The current search is not compatible with the new software but there are good alternatives out there.

*Database*
Last but not least the database needs to be upgraded (software) as well as the server itself (operating system). This is a two step process and a very lengthy one time wise.  We will have to export the database, upgrade the server, upgrade the software and re-import the database. Easily 6-10 hours. 

Forgive me for being so "slow" in addressing this but I really have to be careful as to when each update happens so as to ensure that when we do upgrade the forum software everything is in place.

I will post an update with timeline of actions as soon as I have the information about the missing pieces.


----------



## SlimPickinz




----------



## Cattypus1

dimopoulos said:


> Ladies,  There are a few things to consider here before jumping into conclusions or act on misinformation.  JustSitNBePretty I am aware that the month has come and gone, a lot more than you are trust me on this  @ all others - yes as paying customers you require a service and that is what we are doing. All the updates and little features we add here and there are just add ons. The forum needs to work which it does and the information needs to be available which is.  However the fact that the forum does not work to its maximum potential or the fact that the user experience is poor is something that really bothers me and steps are being taken to rectify this. You might not like the speed that these steps are executed but I would rather being "yelled" at online than take a decision and act on it which would bring the forum down.  For those that were around a few years back when we decided to upgrade (not change) the forum software to the 4.x version, you will remember that yes it was kinda nicer and more modern but the user experience was horrible. Just a FYI during that time we lost around 25% of our normal traffic - people just hated it plain and simple.  During that time I spent close to a month working with vendors on a daily basis to revert all the changes. The process was costly both in time and money and so we are back on the familiar forum.  This is one of the reasons that I am hesitant in upgrading the forum software before everything else is in place. There are a lot of pieces that have to be completed before we do the upgrade.  Server upgrade Currently underway, we are upgrading one server at a time to ensure that the site does not go down. This means we have to bring one server down, fully upgrade the operating system, reinstall everything and put it back in the cluster. We have been doing maintenance, mostly at nights for the past couple of months.You might have not noticed it but that doesn't mean it that it didn't happen.   Search upgrade/maintenance Recently you saw that it was down, it is available again now  Pictures/Albums The current galleries/pictures are incompatible with the new software. I need to either find someone to move them over, delete them all or write something on my own that will do this. Currently seeking the first - find someone to move them over.  Thanks Again current storage of the Thanks is incompatible with the new software. I do have however someone that can do the job  Mobile App There will no longer be an app for the new forum since the forum itself (new software) was designed with mobile in mind, therefore all you will need is the browser. Our vendor refuses to give us any updates as to when the app will be fixed and it has been over a year since the last update. My request have been unanswered or answered vaguely.  Search Due to our volume we will need to create a new search server which will help us grow and allow you to search as before. The current search is not compatible with the new software but there are good alternatives out there.  Database Last but not least the database needs to be upgraded (software) as well as the server itself (operating system). This is a two step process and a very lengthy one time wise.  We will have to export the database, upgrade the server, upgrade the software and re-import the database. Easily 6-10 hours.  Forgive me for being so "slow" in addressing this but I really have to be careful as to when each update happens so as to ensure that when we do upgrade the forum software everything is in place.  I will post an update with timeline of actions as soon as I have the information about the missing pieces.


As an IT professional myself, I totally get it.  Thank you for taking the time for the lengthy explanation. I m responsible for upgrades and the like and there is no good time to take the system down because there will always be someone who will be inconvenienced and wet-hen mad because they can't get to something at 3AM when I have already been up all night trying to resolve some issue I've never encountered before.  Good luck to you.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sooo we are losing the app after the upgrade? I'll probably never be here now. Oh well


----------



## brownb83

SuchaLady said:


> Sooo we are losing the app after the upgrade? I'll probably never be here now. Oh well



I understand that it's out of his hands but that sucks. 

It's really sad having a app is do much easier.

I'm grateful for the information about what's going on.


----------



## Naveah2050

SuchaLady said:


> Sooo we are losing the app after the upgrade? I'll probably never be here now. Oh well



Who has the time to log in on the computer?!! I am confused? The browser experience is a mess


----------



## SuchaLady

Naveah2050 said:


> Who has the time to log in on the computer?!! I am confused? The browser experience is a mess



I already collectively spend less than an hour here a day if that. No app and that will probably go to 10-15 minutes


----------



## CodeRed

Naveah2050 said:


> Who has the time to log in on the computer?!! I am confused? The browser experience is a mess


 
I primarily come here when I have downtime at work... I have to sit so the computer is fine for me anyway. I cannot stand trying to post things from smaller devices.


----------



## Natty_Virgo

The fact that the update was made with the mobile app in mind might be okay though. I am hoping it will still look nice from my phone and provide a better user experience since the app sucks now anyway. I will probably just use one browser exclusively for this site which will kind of make it like an app. 

I appreciate the update although the time it took to let us know what is going on is unacceptable. Customer service around here needs to improve with the forum.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

This is just a mess.


----------



## SlimPickinz

JustSitNBePretty said:


> This is just a mess.


That's why I commented how I did. Immediately after we got the search back the site is down?! You can't take 4 weeks to update paying customers. Pure foolishness. Smh


----------



## Leesh

Wow, no more app...


Bye yall.


----------



## Joigirl

Leesh said:


> Wow, no more app...  Bye yall.



Curly Nikki got rid of their app and that forum is a ghost town now. Most people use a small screen mobile device or tablet to surf these forums. Navigation in a browser is tedious to say the least. I honestly couldn't figure out how to use it. I was obviously not alone because no one uses the browser version. Check it out and you'll see what I mean. 

Wish I knew this before I paid my subscription. #disappointed


----------



## Leesh

Joigirl said:


> Curly Nikki got rid of their app and that forum is a ghost town now. Most people use a small screen mobile device or tablet to surf these forums. Navigation in a browser is tedious to say the least. I honestly couldn't figure out how to use it. I was obviously not alone because no one uses the browser version. Check it out and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Wish I knew this before I paid my subscription. #disappointed



No lie, Im rarely on a desktop or laptop, unless at work and Im working not surfing. It'll be over for me. I use my phone to keep me company whenever Im somewhere waiting or in my bed, where theres no big computer. This sucks.


----------



## CodeRed

Since the search function is back I think I'm going to start collecting as much info (hair) as I can from this site before it permanently shuts down... it seems like I'm getting that 404/"The site is upgrading" message more randomly and frequently now and that's kind of alarming.


----------



## january noir

Leesh said:


> Wow, no more app...
> 
> 
> Bye yall.





Joigirl said:


> Curly Nikki got rid of their app and that forum is a ghost town now. Most people use a small screen mobile device or tablet to surf these forums. Navigation in a browser is tedious to say the least. I honestly couldn't figure out how to use it. I was obviously not alone because no one uses the browser version. Check it out and you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Wish I knew this before I paid my subscription. #disappointed



I rarely used the app on my mobile device; I didn't like it and I didn't like Curly Nikki's either.  I prefer the web interface.


----------



## alexstin

january noir said:


> I rarely used the app on my mobile device; I didn't like it and I didn't like Curly Nikki's either.  I prefer the web interface.



Me too, surprised so many love it. I always use the browser when I'm on mobile devices.


----------



## SlimPickinz

alexstin said:


> Me too, surprised so many love it. I always use the browser when I'm on mobile devices.


We don't love it cause it never works. But it's easier to use the app than the web browser on my iphone. Because it's optimized for my screen, I'm not scrolling all the way to the left cause someone posted huge pics. That's too much work


----------



## dimopoulos

SuchaLady said:


> Sooo we are losing the app after the upgrade? I'll probably never be here now. Oh well



You will be able to use the browser of your mobile device to do exactly the same thing even better. I have used the mobile version of the new software on my phone and tablet and it works as advertised.

I did inquire about why our app has not been updated for months and all I got "no updates at the moment". Quite a few of you know that the app crashes constantly on certain phones and for some it simply doesn't work...


----------



## Holla

On my iphone I use the web browser.  It's easier than the app for me. Rarely do I see huge pics but I am also not in certain forums/threads that often either where people post a lot of pics. 

Either way, I am a little irritated that EVERY WEEK, I get error messages these days. It never used to be like this.


----------



## JustSitNBePretty

dimopoulos said:


> You will be able to use the browser of your mobile device to do exactly the same thing even better. I have used the mobile version of the new software on my phone and tablet and it works as advertised.
> 
> I did inquire about why our app has not been updated for months and all I got "no updates at the moment". Quite a few of you know that the app crashes constantly on certain phones and for some it simply doesn't work...



dimopoulos Are you all paying them?


----------



## Nazaneen

JustSitNBePretty said:


> @dimopoulos Are you all paying them?


----------



## SophieDulce

............


----------

